# TextBox auslesen (die 2.)



## AirsoftDivisionHRO (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde gerne das VB per Klick auf einen Command Button die TextBox ausliest und dann den Wert an einen SendKeys Befehl übergiebt.

Klartext:
Benutzer giebt Zahl 33 in eine TextBox ein . Dann Klick er auf den CommandButton TextBox wird ausgelesen
und der SendKeys "33" Befehl wird ausgegeben.


----------



## Elvan (1. Dezember 2007)

Verstehen tu ich deinen Beitrag nicht, aber auf Textinhalte kannst Du über Text1.Text zugreifen.


----------



## AirsoftDivisionHRO (1. Dezember 2007)

QuellText
SendKeys = Text1.Text
Resultat:
"Argument nicht optional


----------



## eXus49 (3. Dezember 2007)

war das nicht:

SendKeys(Textbox1.Text)


----------



## AirsoftDivisionHRO (7. Dezember 2007)

Dann giebt er: TextBox1.Text aus.


----------



## RudolfG (7. Dezember 2007)

AirsoftDivisionHRO hat gesagt.:


> Dann giebt er: TextBox1.Text aus.



Welchen Typ erwartet "SendKeys"? Ist es int(Ganz Zahl)?

Wenn ja dann musst du den Inhalt der Textbox zuerst in das entsprechende Format kovertieren und dann an SendKeys übergeben. Wie das in VB funktioniert weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Dörti.Hermi (8. Dezember 2007)

nach int konvertieren geht so: CInt(...)

lg


----------

